# feeders...



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Which fish make the best feeders?I have used guppies,but I'm looking for something a little bigger for my p's.I have read on this forum that goldfish aren't very good for your p's.Thanks.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

gold fish are fine, just dont use it as their only food... use variety of food for their diet


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have used goldfish and I am trying to move away from them based on diseases they carry. I have a LFS that has weekly sales on other fish and I have been buying them. I usually only feed my Ps live food once a week.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I use Plattys, Mollys, Guppys, Swordtails and Gost Shrimp!

I never use Goldfish!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Depending on how much you want to spend, you can feed them barb once in awhile.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah comets or goldfish are usually wahts cheapest in terms of live feeders, so if any i would stick with them unless money is no concern


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thats a cool signiture snow


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for the input...now it's time to go buy them a treat...I only give them feeders about once a week.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i use rosy reds they only cost 28 cents here and my oscar loves em


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I fed my P a barb once. I think it was a tiger barb? It had a big black eye spot on it's tail. I bought it just to see how long it would last. I put it in with about 8 other rosie reds. And it was the last one to die. About 4 days I think it lasted. The reds maybe 12 hours. I usually only use rosies when I give it feeder fish. Sometimes I'll throw in something that looks fast.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

hehe I treated my p's about a week ago with about a 7-9" KOI. Just as a treat, my guys rarely get live feeders though


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Its true, feeding feeders everyday isnt really healthy for your Ps. Theres no other kind of aquatic animal that I would spend money on (besides ghost shrimp and goldfish) to feed my P. Then again, Im also thinking about feeding them Kois!!


----------

